# Please need advise soon



## piltdownman (Jan 2, 2010)

I love my wife with all that I am. We both have made some mistakes in our marriage. The problem I have is I admit to my wrongs and work on my issues and she does not. I try to talk to her about my feelings and I am called names and get comments about "being on my period", I think she sees me as weak for trying to discuss my feelings. She talks right over me and everything out of my mouth is wrong. It is so hard not to be angry. I do get angry, this stuff just builds up and builds up and the other night (new years ) I had too much to drink and it all came out and now things are REALLY bad and I am starting to question if we can ever fix this mess. Due to my recently getting out of the Army and moving around all my good friends are gone at have and I do not have a real friend to talk to. Anyone with any good advise?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

piltdownman said:


> I love my wife with all that I am. We both have made some mistakes in our marriage. The problem I have is I admit to my wrongs and work on my issues and she does not. I try to talk to her about my feelings and I am called names and get comments about "being on my period", I think she sees me as weak for trying to discuss my feelings. She talks right over me and everything out of my mouth is wrong. It is so hard not to be angry. I do get angry, this stuff just builds up and builds up and the other night (new years ) I had too much to drink and it all came out and now things are REALLY bad and I am starting to question if we can ever fix this mess. Due to my recently getting out of the Army and moving around all my good friends are gone at have and I do not have a real friend to talk to. Anyone with any good advise?


The best advice I can give is to stop what you are doing that does not work, and learn was does work and do these things instead.

Here are the facts:

A woman is attracted to the man who is in control of himself and his environment, the dominant man.

A woman will RESENT a "weak man", that is the opposite of the dominant man.

A woman will push the buttons of a "weak man". 

This is a woman testing her man. This can look like controlling, nagging, perfectionist, etc. 

The man that stands his ground to his woman, will pass this test.

The man who keeps calm, confident, and in control of his emotion will pass this test. Doing this even sense of humor will with extra credit pass this test. 

A man who backs down, caves in, or tries to appease his woman will fail this test.

A man who bribes or begs or whines will fail this test.

A man being the "nice guy" fails this test.

The woman will be secure and happy with the man who passes the test, as this is the man the woman can feel safe with, and let her guard down, and be feminine and sexual.

The woman will be insecure and resentful with the man who fails this test, and she will continue to push his buttons, and build resentment between both the man and woman. She will not be sexual with such a man. This will often continue until the woman finds another man that will pass her test.

You are being called "weak" by your woman, are not keeping your composure when your woman "pushes your buttons", discussing "feelings" as you say, but be sure your woman sees only you are "whining", these things are striking against you.

Start at this thread. 

The good man who is truly wanting to turn things around in the biggest way leading to happiness will be the dominant man, otherwise it is more and more miserable until the man is looking forward to the day of his death.

I wish you well.


----------

